# Πίνω μπάφους



## Karina (Brazil/Portugal)

Hello! 

I know that mpafous means marijuana but I can't understand how a person can drink It...  

"πίνω μπάφους και παίζω pro" 

So a Greek person that smokes It can say: 

Vre, pinw mpafous olh mera?!!!!  I mean: I smoke marijuana everydays!

Or It's an expression that the Greek people use, like a slang?? Because I really can't understand how a person can drink marijuana!  or maybe I don't know that we can drink marijuana!


----------



## Tetina

> I know that mpafous means marijuana but I can't understand how a person can drink It...


 
In greek is common to use "πίνω ναρκωτικά" = I do drugs, instead of "παίρνω ναρκωτικά" which is the same. Why "drink" ... I don't know ...



> "πίνω μπάφους και παίζω pro"


Could it be that you mean this song ? http://www.wmega.gr/2007/08/29/locomondo-pinw-mpafous-kai-paizw-pro/



> Or It's an expression that the Greek people use, like a slang?? Because I really can't understand how a person can drink marijuana!  or maybe I don't know that we can drink marijuana!


 
It's not a slang- at least here in Greece. Although I'm not familiar with this kind of language, I think when somebody says so means so.


----------



## Karina (Brazil/Portugal)

Yes Tetina, I agree: "When somebody says so means so" 
I though that It was normal in Greece, like a slang, a common joke.
And yes, I'm talking about that song! 

Thank you very much Tetina!


----------



## patraole

Hi everybody
Pinw mpafus means to smoke weed.You could say pinw mauro or kapnizw mauro or kapnizw mauro,it just means the same.
When someone uses this expression means that he actually smokes weed.


----------



## Lazor

The last months this song "Pinw mpafous kai paizw pro" has became very famous and it's pretty funny so we use it to often and make fun of it these days.


----------



## pavlo

The movement of the mouth when you inhale the smoke reminds respectively of the movement of the mouth when you drink something liquid. "Drink a cigarete" is used either for smoke or weed and its the same as "smoke a cigarete". On the other hand, "mpafos" is a rather big joint.


----------



## danoisedelacobra

It is kind of slang at least for 90 years... Though in rebetiko song it is mainly used for sisha (αργιλε) and alcohol. Instead, φουμάρω is more commonly used for heroin and cocaine. Τραβώ, also for τσίκα,  a synonym of marijuana. I believe that from the use of the verb πινω  reffering to the sisha, that involves some liquid, it was generalized to drug use. I don't think that in the early rebetica period there is πίνω for cigarretes. If there is earlier use may be it comes from Minor Asia. I will check it out.


----------



## danoisedelacobra

ah, also note that nowadays πίνω is used for any substance, as was aforementioned, e.g. πίνω στεντόν, πίνω πρέζα, κόκα, χάπια, μπάφους κλπ. But πίνω τσιγάρο at least in athens means marijuana, and not any more cigarretes


----------



## pavlo

"Κάτσε να πιούμε ένα τσιγάρο..." έλεγε ο παππούλης μου, και πίστεψε με, δεν εννοούσε μπάφο. Ίσως, όσο φεύγουν οι παλιοί, το ακούμε λιγότερο και το ...εξειδικεύουμε!


----------

